

960 Grid System is Getting Old - pietrofmaggi
http://www.webdesignerwall.com/trends/960-grid-system-is-getting-old/

======
jessor
You may also take a look at <http://www.tinyfluidgrid.com/>

------
jrussbowman
I really like the new grid system YUI released with version 3.2. Much better
than their old system, and is fluid.

